

The New Value Economy Arrives - rgrieselhuber
http://www.chinavortex.com/2008/10/economy-arrives/

======
rgrieselhuber
This part was well-put:

"Recessions/depressions are like forest fires; they destroy a lot of the
accumulated undergrowth and excess, providing an opportunity for new growth.
We are now going through such a forest fire. It is likely that it is only just
beginning. But it is worth thinking about what are the new flora and fauna
which will grow and flourish in the environment which comes afterwards."

He goes on to make some good points about what sorts of things might come out
of all of this.

